# How is yours holding up



## zig0zag (Sep 5, 2004)

I just wanted to start a thread to see how everyone's 2.5L is holding up thus far. These are good threads to have around with enough contributions
My 2.5 just have 7000 miles so I dont have much to contribute. How many miles what if any repairs have you had to do? Repairs as in something broke, failed etc.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

subscribed.. only 4000 here so I also have nothing to contribute but I hope to see a lot of input on this thread as Im wondering what to expect down the road


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

34K, only had to get the ignition coils updated


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

Schrottplatzer said:


> 34K, only had to get the ignition coils updated



what! is that ish still going on with vw engines!?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

39k with just the usual maintenance.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

07 rabbit which i bought back in fall of 06 95k miles on it thus far no issues


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

08' 5 speed 57k, apr ecu, eurojet-catback and bsh dog bone. so far shes been a champ. Shes my daily driver and i guess you can say i "enjoy" her so she gets a lot of spirited driving and the only thing I had to replace is a door lock solenoid and I replace rear pads at 53k. No complaints other than dam 3rd gear is tempermental.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

09 Jetta with 34k. the same day i purchased it, the fan switch went out. 
Thus far, loving the car. I couldn't be more happier.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

2005.5 Jetta 5 speed, 82K miles on it, hardly any issues, I had to replace the engine coolant temperature sensor (the lower one) and then just standard maintenance.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

56k on the clock! NOT A SINGLE problem! i really love this motor. its stout and has power like the day i picked it up... well that and the addition of the carbonio, apr, motor mounts, exhaust and the other fun mods i've done. one thing that i do like is that this motor is VERY mod friendly.. you just have to do it right the first time. i don't burn oil, don't have any problems at all. 

One thing to add though is that i change my oil EVERY and mean every 3,500 miles and i clean my air filter and have changed to new audi red coilpacks and new factory plugs. tranny fluid, fuel filter etc... i've done every scheduled maintenance item that the factory says to do. i think that any motor is reliable as long as it isn't abused and is taken care of. 

I also clean my engine bay every other month to look for leaks and issues.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 09 rabbit 22,xxx miles. Going strong with the mods in my sig. :thumbup: It's a tank


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

06 Jetta 5spd. Just rolled 96,000 on the way to work this morning. I've replaced the power steering wiring harness, two coil pack (but that was my fault), My trans went at 90k due to years of abuse and bearing failure, and the fst clutch I put in it failed hard with only 15k on the clutch (I got 75k out of the stock clutch so it's not me) 

Over all I am very very happy with the car.


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

09 jetta 2.5, 5 speed, 17K miles

[stuff that failed]
1x bad cam shaft, replaced at 1,400 miles
1x non functioning rear defroster switch. it would stick and not work when under 20F unless i clicked it about 20 times. replaced at 10K

[other issues]
-dealer broke a headlight assembly when replacing the cam, replaced at 1,500 miles
-symphony center console of rattles, apparently caused by getting the rear defroster switch replaced at the dealer  also my instrument cluster was rattling around, fixed that by sticking a piece of plastic between the upper part of the cluster and the dash plastic.

i have yet to fix the center console rattles for good.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

'09 Rabbit, 28,000 miles. No problems, just routine maintenance.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jetta 09 32000 miles.
so far i have followed VW 10k manteinance. no, i plan on doing it every 5k.
so far no problems due to FACTORY. just stuff i have done to the car.

my car is awesome, and thankfully no problems so far.!


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

07 rabbit with auto and 33k miles. had eurojet headers and catback but now back to stock. neuspeed p-flow intake with apr software. Oil changes at 5k. No other services done other then coil packs replace due to recall and air bag sensor recall. 93 octane since the day i got it. No issues.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

06 Jetta 2.5L auto, 51k miles. 

Can't say it's been 100% trouble free but everything that has gone wrong has been very minor. Had to replace keyless entry battery on my remote. Drivers master power window switch for RR window would require a certain touch if you wanted the non-auto down to work, but auto down/up worked fine. Soft touch on the radio buttons started bubbling, replaced under warranty. Now my windshield washer fluid hose has given out but I haven't gotten around to fixing it yet.

Mechanically, the car seems solid. It's just all the accessories that cause those bad JD Power scores. Can't complain though, I still like the car.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I' m about to hit 50K. never had a problem....never been back to the dealer, consistently hit 30 mpg, still love it!


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

82k - New transmission, Climatronic, Guage Cluster, purge valve, and fuel cap. All in a 3,000 mile period.

Not to mention I still get the check fuel cap on occasion my central locking system likes to throw codes all the time, and I think I might be hearing the timing chain starting to rattle.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

There are a LOT of revisions. There is a recall to replace the faulty ignition coils on older cars than my 2009 (basically a 2010 motor). The recall is so large and the supplies of coils are so small that it will be staggered and unless failure results they will not be replaced until your turn comes up over the next few years. The new coils are finally fixed and working. But yeah.... I remember my MK4 had bad ignition coils too!!! VW needs help with ignition coils lol took them 10+ years to get it right.

I just turned 20k miles. Haven't even had my car one year yet!!! Knock sensor went bad on me at 2k miles but stopped throwing codes around 14k miles so I never had to replaced. I will be buying an extended warranty on this vehicle lol.

I've never been back to the dealer and really enjoy this cars 30+ mpg highway. On a trip to Michigan recently where I kept the speed 55-60mph on highways I got over 400 miles from a tank with a quarter tank of gas left! She is doing really well on gas, a lot better than I had hoped for as much power and room as she has. Of course I have a 5 speed 09 with the newer engine management so my gas mileage is more comparable to a 2010 rabbit than 2006-2008.


----------



## rabtownr (Dec 13, 2008)

*09 Rabbit*

09 5spd CW rabbit, 45k and change. No issues except me rear ending a pickup truck in traffic :banghead: She drives beautifully, and I perform regular maintenance every 7k.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

08 Rabbit , tip, 57K, no repair issues


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

2007, 6A, 49k

Replaced power outlet, cruise control, drivers door sensor, and trunk latch sensor.


----------



## iamabootdisk (Apr 29, 2008)

08 Rabbit automatic @ 43K, mobil 1 or german castrol every 10K, not a single problem, still as strong and comfortable as the first day we got it.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok, so I had an issue with mine. Driving it the other morning, the car started hesitating and shaking. Engine check "Christmas" light started flashing, along with "EPC". So I took it to the dealer, one of the injectors went bad. I have 34700 miles on the clock.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

08 Rabbit with the C2 Stage II Turbo.... 7000 miles on her and not an issue ! except for wiping the clutch out :laugh:


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

08 Jetta 5 spd, just about to hit 48k and lose my warranty. No engine troubles at all. Regular maintenance every 3k miles. No coilpack or injector issues, no transmission issues. This thing has been a champ and I'll be keeping mine until the wheels fall off.


----------



## rabbitracer420 (Jun 10, 2010)

07 rabbit 5sp 76k with neuspeed rear sway and raceland coils. the only problem was a driver side lock solenoid. just drove her from nj to lv and she runs like a champ


----------



## jawnz (Feb 19, 2010)

jettafan[atic] said:


> 08 Jetta 5 spd, just about to hit 48k and lose my warranty. No engine troubles at all. Regular maintenance every 3k miles. No coilpack or injector issues, no transmission issues. This thing has been a champ and I'll be keeping mine until the wheels fall off.


vw recommends you only use synthetic 

why do you change your 5k synthetic every 3k miles??. there is absolutely 0 benefit to doing that you are just flushing $$$ away.


----------



## jawnz (Feb 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> jetta 09 32000 miles.
> so far i have followed VW 10k manteinance. no, i plan on doing it every 5k.
> so far no problems due to FACTORY. just stuff i have done to the car.
> 
> my car is awesome, and thankfully no problems so far.!


damn i checked out your thread about the blue jetta

what a WRECK

how much did your insurance go jump from after the replacement?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

2008 Jetta, about 26,000 km (about 16k mi), with APR chip, Carbonio intake, ECS dogbone insert, ECS crank pulley, ST coilovers and Euro LED taillights (and a few more aesthetic mods which can't go wrong).

I've only had 2 minor issues:

- A small bit of paint flaked off near one of the rear licence plate lights and the exposed area has started to rust. I told the dealership; they claim they took pictures and sent them to VW, but I never heard back. Honestly I'm not sure if they actually did anything, which annoys me more than the problem itself. It's not a big deal, but something to watch to make sure it doesn't get worse.

- The factory-installed window tint on driver's front window bubbled and started peeling. This was due to my apartment having an exit gate where we have to roll down the window to swipe a passcard -- that's not an issue normally, but they make us do it in the winter, too, where there's ice and stuff on the windows, so I'm assuming that's what caused it. In any event, the dealership replaced this under warranty. Because I didn't tell them what I just wrote. :laugh:

Other than that, I haven't had any real issues. In fact, I think the engine is getting _better_ as time goes on!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

there is a NO rust guarantee on these things you know... it's also a galvanized body... so i'd say they will replace it!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

07 Jetta with 47,0xx miles on it. Been APR tuned for the last 5,000 miles and it runs like a champ with the Carbonio intake and AWE catback. Only issue was need to change coilpacks on it but otherwise beautiful


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

56k miles. oil changed every 10k castrol 0w30 euro syn formula. 

carbonio, APR 91', magnaflow catback, BSH dogbone, eibach springs, grille, paint, CFhood, spherical mirrors, LED fogs, Kenwood 1200W w/sub. vag'd, debadged..... think thats it... 



Only problems is the dam passenger seat airbag TSB( didnt do it... dealer told me they had to order a "special diagnostic tool" after i told them what TSB needed to be done). 

key clicker no longer works... i click any button and it goes panic, and the red light constantly stays on... 

nasty horrible drone( think its the tires).. like a really bad stereo ground, except its speed sensitive, not RPM sensitive, and its comming from the back, only started after I installed the dogbone and springs... 

burn about... 1 tq an oil change.....normal.... 


other than that.. 

like Mc Donalds.... 


IM LOVIN IT!!!!:laugh:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

51K on my '08 Rabbit and zero issues thus far. will be replacing all brake pads in about 5K miles. other than that she's been solid as hell! :beer:


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

2007 Jetta Wolfy 

Basic maint, only problem was my pass side radiator fan went out and I had to replace both of them, but besides that great car


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

'08 Rabbit 5-speed with 77k miles 

Bad o-ring in the AC system replaced on warranty 
Noisy timing chain 

and that's it...


----------

